# Handbuch für CoDeSys V3



## Christian.Hagen (15 August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

im Zuge meiner Bachelorarbeit arbeite ich mit der neueseten Version von CoDeSys (V3) der Firma 3S. Leider konnt ich bislang kein Handbuch dafür finden. Hat jemand dafür ein Handbuch als PDF, wenn ja meine mail Adresse lautet chagen@htwg-konstanz.de. Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Christian


----------



## gravieren (15 August 2007)

Hi

Hier gibt es die kostenlose Version von der Version 3.1  SP2.


http://www.3s-software.com/extranet.shtml?download_pw_d

Passwort bekommst du von 3S.


Es ist eine Komplett-Installation.

Ich denke, dass hier auch Handücher vorhanden sind.

Grösse der Datei  ca. 75 MB.


P.S.   Habe hier im Forum einen PM


----------



## Christian.Hagen (15 August 2007)

Danke,
CoDeSys hab ich bereits. Nachdem ich bei 3S nach einem Handbuch nachgefragt habe wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es momentan noch keines gäbe. Ich hab mir gedacht, dass vieleicht irgendjemand hier eine Version hat welche nicht von 3S stammt.


----------



## zotos (15 August 2007)

Christian.Hagen schrieb:


> Danke,
> CoDeSys hab ich bereits. Nachdem ich bei 3S nach einem Handbuch nachgefragt habe wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es momentan noch keines gäbe. Ich hab mir gedacht, dass vieleicht irgendjemand hier eine Version hat welche nicht von 3S stammt.



??? 

3s ist doch der Hersteller und somt wird es Handbücher wohl nur von 3s geben.

Wo hast Du denn Probleme?


PS: Vielleicht schreib der Kai ja mal ein Handbuch ab.


----------



## Kurt (16 August 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Steuerung die man mit V3 programmieren kann.
Dürfte (leider) eine Todgeburt sein und Niemand den next level entern wollen.

kurt


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2007)

Kurt schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Steuerung die man mit V3 programmieren kann.
> Dürfte (leider) eine Todgeburt sein und Niemand den next level entern wollen.
> 
> kurt



Ich kenne noch keine, aber das wird nicht so bleiben, da bin ich ganz sicher. Das so etwas eine Weile braucht ist ja klar. Das Gleiche haben wir übrigens bei Einführung von Step7 auch gesagt, heut bin ich froh, wenn ich eine Steuerung nicht mit Step5 machen muß (meißt ja eh nur noch Umbauten).


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

Kurt schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Steuerung die man mit V3 programmieren kann.
> Dürfte (leider) eine Todgeburt sein und Niemand den next level entern wollen.
> 
> kurt



Ich bin großer CoDeSys Fan. Und ich sehe the-next-level auch nicht als Totgeburt. Aber technisch und wahrscheinlich Wirtschaftlich ist das wohl ein wenig gelungener Schritt. Sicher ist V3 ein Fortschritt aber leider bewegt man sich mal wieder weg von der Idee "One World One Tool" war ja bei den V2.x schon lästig das man Steuerungen nur mit der Entsprechenden Version programmieren konnte. Aber die V2.3 ist nun ja schon geraume Zeit auf dem Markt und die Verbreitung ist auch recht groß. Ich weis nicht ob die schon so stabil am Markt sind um da einen weiteren Umbruch durchsetzen zu können.
Wenn die V3.x zu den V2.3 Targets kompatibel geblieben wäre oder sie die Entwicklungs Power in V2.3 gesteckt hätten (z.B. eine brauchbare Visu und besser Hardwarekonfiguration) wäre das der Turbo geworden.

Also das Programmieren mit CoDeSys geht mir leicht von der Hand. Das Konzept der IEC61131-3 ist sehr gut und die Erweiterungen von 3s sind auch sehr gut. Ich denke das die neuen Techniken die V3 mit sich bringt auch hilfreich sein werden das ich damit aber keine V2.3 Targets betreiben kann ist für mich als Anwender  so schlecht das ich es wohl erst in Jahren verwenden werde. 

Wirtschaftlich ist das ganze allerdings zu verstehen. Die V3.x IDE steht ja kostenlos zu Verfügung und hat sich auch viel Geld gekostet wenn man das nun über neue Targets finanzieren muss wäre es ja ein Supergau wenn man diese nicht bräuchte ;o)


----------



## Benjamin (16 August 2007)

Ich glaube kaum, das Codesys V3 eine Totgeburt ist. 3S ist eher schwanger .
Es gibt eben noch keine Steuerungen für V3, weil die Software eben noch im Beta bzw. Alpha-Stadium steckt.

Von der Downloadseite für V3


> _Please note that CoDeSys 3.1 does not yet include all components which are implemented in CoDeSys V.2.3. Thus loading and compiling of existing CoDeSys .2.3 projects might cause error messages. The software is released for Windows XP - Windows 95, 98, ME and NT are not supported! (Windows 2000 not yet tested.) _
> 
> Please note:
> CoDeSys 3.x is a completely new development. Devices which are programmable with CoDeSys 2.x today, cannot be programmed with CoDeSys 3.x. The manufactures of CoDeSys controllers are currently implementing the new runtime system in order to make their controllers programmable with CoDeSys 3.x.



So gibt es z.B. noch keinen AWL-Compiler
@ Christian.Hagen
Wieso sollst du eigentlich die V3 für deine Diplomarbeit verwenden?
Ein Handbuch gibt es nicht, dafür aber "First Steps with CoDeSys V3"


----------



## Werner29 (27 August 2007)

Hallo,

da muss ich natürlich mal die Position von 3S einbringen. V3 ist natürlich
keine Totgeburt. Alle unsere Kunden arbeiten an der Umstellung.
Mit Endkunden (also Kunden die ihre Steuerung nur selbst verwenden) gibt es auch laufende Projekte.
Das es mal wieder viel länger dauert als wir uns das wünschen, das ist auch klar. Das schöne ist, dass uns die 2.3 den Rücken freihält.
Warum haben wir uns für eine Neuentwicklung entschieden? Weil man bestimmte Umbauten in ein bestehendes System nicht mehr integrieren kann.
Ein Beispiel: wir wollten die Software modularer machen, so dass unsere Kunden nach dem Baukastenprinzip eigene Module dazuintegrieren können. Das ging mit der bestehenden Architektur nicht.
Zum eigentlichen Thread-Thema: ein Handbuch in gedruckter Form gibt es nicht. Wie in der 2.3 findet sich jedoch der gesamte Inhalt des Handbuchs auch in der Online Hilfe.

Bernhard


----------

